# New Posts not showing



## suziquzie (Nov 6, 2007)

I am clicking on new posts to see whats up around here, but before I posted my 1st thread, it said there were none, now that I have, it shows only mine. 

What's up? I know there's some around here somewhere


----------



## Bilby (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I've just responded to your intro post. Is that showing under New Posts for you?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 6, 2007)

Well now there's some. Maybe it only wanted me to see new posts since I joined in..... and I must be the only dork up this early talking about food already!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 6, 2007)

Ah well it is mid-evening here, so I'll be around for a little bit before beddies-time!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2007)

The system can only track which posts are new to you after you register.  If you want to see all recent posts, go to The blue menu bar near the top of the page and click on it to get a drop down menu.  Then click on Today's Posts to get all posts from the last 24 hours.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 6, 2007)

And SuzieQuzie, the drop down list is "quick links".


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Bilby.  That was an important bit of info.


----------

